

Show HN: Up1 – An open-source, client-side encrypted image host and pastebin - k3d3
https://github.com/Upload/Up1

======
k3d3
Try uploading images and things to [https://up1.ca/](https://up1.ca/)

Also be sure to check out ShareX at
[https://github.com/Upload/ShareX](https://github.com/Upload/ShareX) , a
popular screen-shot tool adapted to work with Up1.

Contributions to the code are always welcome, and we hope you enjoy!

------
Ciantic
I've never found it useful that parts after # in url is not sent to server.
Now I do, it should never be removed. This is perfect way to add a decryption
key as demonstrated.

~~~
skrowl
It works the same way on MEGA.nz which is like Google Drive or Dropbox with
client side crypto.

~~~
k3d3
That's true. It's also open source, unlike MEGA.nz.

------
thebaer
Awesome! Love the idea and implementation. Are you planning on building more
clients around this?

I've been interested in building a private, low-friction photo sharing app for
a while, and I might start on one with your server code as the jumping off
point.

~~~
k3d3
We're actually not sure what most people use (apart from ShareX) for uploading
images, but we're looking to implement functionality into new clients to
support Up1 for sure.

That would be awesome! If you run into any trouble, be sure to hit us up in
the IRC or throw an issue on Github.

~~~
ran290
An extension for roundcube ([https://roundcube.net/](https://roundcube.net/))
to suppliment or replace the email attach function would be pretty cool

------
skrowl
While cool looking, the production site uses a bunch of .js file that are
neither combined nor minified. Some, like shims.js, are only 24 lines long.

------
tacone
Pretty cool.

Questions: \- what are the upload size limitations? \- is a password protect
option in the roadmap?

~~~
k3d3
Currently the upload size max is 50MB.

There were no plans to password protect images, but that's a good idea! For
now, the post key itself (after the # in the URL) somewhat acts as a password.

~~~
Ciantic
No man, keep it simple. The password in hash makes this perfect, it's so great
idea.

